# some bugs



## ajkramer87 (Aug 22, 2010)

Got out to go out tonight. Thanks for looking

1.Anyone have any idea what this is? It looks like could do some damage.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Lady Bug having some dinner.





4. Came across this guy while he was eating. Dont think he liked me interrupting his dinner.


----------



## DennyCrane (Aug 22, 2010)

Very impressive detail and sharpness.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks. For some reason everytime I go out anymore all I see are bugs eating other bugs.


----------



## dry3210 (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't know what #1 is but its quite interesting.

Like the fly picture but the leaf in the foreground blocking it a bit ruins it a bit for me.  But still liking it.  Good focus on the eye

And really liking the lady bug one.  Never knew they ate bugs of that size.  Very cool.  Good job capturing the dinner.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Aug 22, 2010)

dry3210 said:


> Don't know what #1 is but its quite interesting.
> 
> Like the fly picture but the leaf in the foreground blocking it a bit ruins it a bit for me. But still liking it. Good focus on the eye
> 
> And really liking the lady bug one. Never knew they ate bugs of that size. Very cool. Good job capturing the dinner.


 
Yeah that leaf is killing me. Unfortunately Not much I could do about it. I figured out that the first one is an assassin bug. I believe it is of the Pselliopus family. As far as the lady bug goes I didnt even know they ate other bugs. I thought they ate leaves and such. I do think it could be a little sharper.


----------



## NateS (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice shots...number one looks like a pselliopus nymph.  Probably one of my favorite looking assassin's (in the nymph stage) and yes...he can do some damage and would probably ruin your weekend if you picked him up.  I actually shot a few of an adult version this weekend.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Aug 23, 2010)

NateS said:


> Nice shots...number one looks like a pselliopus nymph. Probably one of my favorite looking assassin's (in the nymph stage) and yes...he can do some damage and would probably ruin your weekend if you picked him up. I actually shot a few of an adult version this weekend.


 
I was tempted to to pick him up. I love the colors. The more I looked at him, the more I wondered if that would be smart idea. Glad I didnt now.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice shot on the lady bug.  That leptoglossus in the last pic is super-gnarly!

Edit:  is that the assassins next meal about to be skewered at the very top right of the first pic?  Maybe some type of green aphid?


----------

